

2010 bug hits millions of Germans - jeffreyg
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jan/06/2010-bug-millions-germans

======
Timothee
Does anyone know what the nature of the bug is? The article lacked on this
aspect unfortunately.

~~~
sp332
I thought this was discussed earlier this week, but I can't find a link
anywhere. The representation of the date is ambiguous about
decimal/hexadecimal. So some devices are reading "10" as equal to 16, yielding
the year 2016 instead of 2010.

------
please
as a workaround one can put a strip of tape over the chip, that way the
magnetic strip on the other side gets used.

------
83457
The dreaded Y2.01K Bug

~~~
zb
Actually, Y2k01. Engineers don't use decimal points - it's too easy for them
to disappear during copying.

